# É muita areia para o meu caminhão.



## Isoka

Alguém sabe se existe em espanhol alguma expressão correspondente para "É muita areia para o meu caminhão"? Significa que algo (geralmente alguém) está muito longe do nosso alcance, é mais do que podemos ter.

Ex.: esse homem é muita areia para o meu caminhão.

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Eu ia dizer que já temos uma discussão aqui sobre isso, mas na verdade está no outro fórum. Aqui.Aguardamos o correspondente em espanhol.


----------



## Isoka

Obrigada Vanda. Li o tópico, mas não consegui chegar a uma conclusão. O link que provavelmente tem a tradução não consigo acessar.Vou continuar tentando.


----------



## Vanda

Não, Isoka, acho que não me expliquei direito: lá tem a tradução para o inglês e não para o espanhol. Por isso eu disse que estamos aguardando que alguém nos diga como é no espanhol. 

Agora entendi a que você se refere: é que juntei os dois tópicos existentes, por isso aquele enlace não funcionava. Deletei as referências para não confundir as pessoas.


----------



## Mangato

Estos refranes te pueden servir que puede servir

_mucho arroz para tan poco pollo_

_demasiado peso para mi mula_

_mucho traje par tan poco hombre_


----------



## Isoka

Ahhhhh sim, agora entendi!!!

Mangato, muito obrigada, me ajudou muito mesmo!


Abraço.


----------



## Mangato

Agora lembrei outro

Mucho hueso para tan pocos dientes

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Eis algumas expressões:
Mucho cabezón para tan poco cerebro.
Mucho sudor para tan poco botín.
Mucho ruido pare tan pocas nueces.
Es mucho pueblo [el de la Baja California] para tan poco gobernador.
Mucho Castillo para tan poco Señorio.
Tanto para tan poco.
Demasiados pases para tan poco toreo. 
Demasiado toro para tan poco toreo.
Mucho pollo para tan poco arroz.
Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.
Demasiado toro para tan poco torero.
TT.


----------



## Isoka

Oba! Valeu , gente! Vejo que há muitas, e isso é ótimo,  porque pra cada contexto, pode ser usada uma expressão!

Obrigada!


----------



## tonica

¿quien me puede traducir????....  porfavor...

"é mta areia para a minha camioneta...."


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

mta = muita

Então: "Es mucha arena para mi camioneta"
 
Tchau!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Ou então: _é muita areia para meu caminhãozinho._

Essa expressão costuma ser usada no sentido figurado, indicando que alguém deseja algo além do que consegue suportar ou merece. 

Até.:


----------



## aboborinha

"É demais para mim".  Ciao


----------



## Outsider

Mire estos dos hilos anteriores:

É muita areia para o meu caminhão.
Muita areia para seu caminhão


----------



## tonica

pues.....  que significa esta frase cuando un hombre dice asi a una mujer????


----------



## Outsider

Normalmente se utiliza esta expresión hablando de terceros o terceras cosas. ¿Cuál es el tema de la conversa en el contexto que tiene?


----------



## tonica

tema es .....  mhmmmm ...  un hombre dice a una mujer que es bella y otros mil cosas, que ama ella, etc....... y esta frase...


----------



## Outsider

¿Referiéndose a ella? Quizás sea una forma de mostrarse humilde, o de mostrar su admiración por las múltiples calidades de esa doncella.


----------



## tonica

gracias    por fin entiendo...


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

mucha (concha/orto) para poca pija....o


----------



## lil havanna/stockholm

Mucho para un solo corazón !


----------



## Mangato

tonica said:


> pues..... que significa esta frase cuando un hombre dice asi a una mujer????


 
Mucho macho para tam poca hembra, o mucha hembra para ese macho.

Son expresiones de marcado sentido erótico-machista, que a mi personalmente me parecen deplorables, pero ahí están


----------



## lil havanna/stockholm

Realmente, "muita areia pra meu camião" me parece más bien dulce, como un piropo. "no puedo contigo, te me desbordas", 
"no te llego ni a los talones". 
Quién lo dice (hombre o mujer) considera al otro muy admirable por una razón específica o por diferentes razones que se suman.


----------

